# The price to sell a 721



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello all, I just had my VIP622 installed today. I am thinking of selling my 721. Just a side note; I never had a problem with the unit. So with that said whats a good price to ask.

Thank you for your replys!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Check e-bay for a good relative price.


----------



## whines83 (Mar 3, 2007)

i personally would pay 0.2 cents for one...

i went thru 3 of them before i was convinced they are junk all its takes is 1 or 2 power failures and bang there goes the 90 hours of recording time...the hdd always fail in those units the failure rate is way to high.

be sure to tell the person that before you sell it to them.


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

whines83 said:


> i personally would pay 0.2 cents for one...
> 
> i went thru 3 of them before i was convinced they are junk all its takes is 1 or 2 power failures and bang there goes the 90 hours of recording time...the hdd always fail in those units the failure rate is way to high.
> 
> be sure to tell the person that before you sell it to them.


As with any computer, if you want to protect your data, use a UPS,
I learned this the hard way. 
This is the power company fault not the computer.
A $30-$35 UPS will protect your computer or DVR!


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> Hello all, I just had my VIP622 installed today. I am thinking of selling my 721. Just a side note; I never had a problem with the unit. So with that said whats a good price to ask.
> 
> Thank you for your replys!


I paid $50.00 for mine, but you might be able to get more on e-bay


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd HAPPILY pay $100! I currently have a 508 and 721.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I had it pluged into a APC Bat. unit from day one! I had "0" problems with it. I may just keep it for the hell of it. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

whines83 said:


> i personally would pay 0.2 cents for one...
> 
> i went thru 3 of them before i was convinced they are junk all its takes is 1 or 2 power failures and bang there goes the 90 hours of recording time...the hdd always fail in those units the failure rate is way to high.
> 
> be sure to tell the person that before you sell it to them.


Your signin name says it all......

I love my 721!


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like the latest ebay prices range from $140 to $300. Often times you can get the best price if you allow shipping to Canada. 

..Doyle


----------

